# Rb26dett v 2jzgte (skyline v supra engine) whats the big difference?



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

I have been a member for a while now and i own a 34 gtr. I also have a supra tt. 

From what i understand the RB26 is not the most reliable engine out there. 

Most threads i read are about rebuilds and failed RB26 engines. 

My supra engine has been run hard for many years with minimum of 100bhp of nitrous shoved down its throat along with running Mines ecu, 1.5 bar of boost etc. The supra has never given me any trouble apart from valve stem seals failed a few months ago. 

Now is it me or is the RB26 far from this reliable? 

What is the main difference in design between the two engines? Can we not adapt what ever this difference is to a RB26? 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

From what i know the Supra has a superbly strong engine. The RB26 was also very strong with the original N1 blocks, but Nissan started to use the standard weaker blocks. I dont know if this has anything to do with it though but i think GTR`s are probably driven harder, i`ve only ever seen 1 Supra at a trackday. You`ve also got to remember that engine failure can be caused by poor maintenance service history, My car had 6 owners in just under 2 years before i bought, fortunately it had loads of service documentation with it but there are some right dogs out there. Most people would pick a GTR over a Supra if they were given the 2 to pick from


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

I read that the 2jz engine was originally designed by engineers to have 600bhp from factory, but was changed to conform with Japanese regs...
Could be lies though as it was on Wikipedia


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

I was under the impression the supra has the superior engine while the skyline has the better chassis


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

its a shame that the supra was never built with the skyline running gear! 


More to the point tho, most failed RB26 seem to be down to bearings/crank related problems caused by lack of oil? 

So what is so different on the supra? 


Also as for track days. My supra has been on loads. But you lot may not see that tho as the supra owners clubs have a few track days that are supra only. But still i have never seen a failed supra out on the track. 

There must be some big difference somewhere between the two engines that we could copy and reproduce on a RB26 is there not?


For one we dont need to extend sumps, fit head drains, uprate oil pumps etc on a supra!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

When i had my supra i didnt get 1 bit of trouble from it, will be buying another one again in the future, excellent car 

One think i loved about the supra over the skyline is the sequential turbo setup


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

*Shane* said:


> When i had my supra i didnt get 1 bit of trouble from it, will be buying another one again in the future, excellent car
> 
> One think i loved about the supra over the skyline is the sequential turbo setup


Really? How come shane? I was thinking of changing mine to ttc mod or whatever they call it! You know where both turbos are running together. Its not the same as a skyline as the turbos are different size to each other etc. 

Personally i love the way the skyline produces the power. 

Are you driving your skyline now then shane?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

No mate my 34 is locked away in storage awaiting it new plates but this wont be happening until probably jan, the budget will be released on 9th december over here and there is currently talks of the vrt price dropping from 36% down to 25%.
Only spin i had in my 34 was months ago when i test drove it the time i bought it and since then its tucked away until i vrt it, then i will give my report on it lol

Few of the lads over on the supra forum did that conversion thing where both turbo's come in and most didnt like it and turned it back to the normal sequential setup  (they must be doing this for a reason lol)


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

well it is a toyota what do u expect there know for the reliability


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

r32SINGH said:


> well it is a toyota what do u expect there know for the reliability



All japanese cars are! LOL 


Like im saying tho, there must be one major differnce between the 2 cars and i want to adapt that difference to my skyline! Either that or get me a supra engine running the gtr running gear! 

also why are skylines worth more money than a supra? I must say that my supra is better built than a skyline, has a better engine. Just missing the 4 wheel drive!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> also why are skylines worth more money than a supra? I must say that my supra is better built than a skyline, has a better engine. Just missing the 4 wheel drive!


Because GTRs are better?

Seriously though the Supras are good cars but not that unlike many others. There are a number of powerful RWD coupes about. The GTR has a the RWD/4WD system with the only other similar car (of vaguely similar age) I can think of being the 911TT.

I suspect that the racing wins help too.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

rb26 v 2jz is 90s i reckon...

now is rb30 v 2jz...now fairer fight lol


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I've had a quick look at a 2jz engine in bits and I can't see anything really that stands out as being any better, in fact the motor I saw had individual mains caps which can't be as good as what the RB has.

I think people think the 2jz is better because of all the youtube hype from rich yanks who have just happened to put massive money into 1500+whp street supras and not bothered doing the same development to the GTR.

The best 2jz I know of makes around 2100whp (3.4 liter) and the best RB I know of that is MUCH lower capacity (around 2.8) is around 1800-1900whp so obviously once you have the time and the budget both can be equaly as good.

Rob


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

cheers for the input rob, 

However im not that all bothered about the power output, im more the reliability of the engine. It does seem in my eyes that you (rips) seem to be the only person who i know of that is building rb's and having good reliability with over a long period of abuse. :thumbsup:

However my research may be limited and others may be able to give other examples here? 

So im guessing your doing something different to other engine builders? 

But when im talking about supra engines im going on personal expearence as i have both cars. Like i say, my supra has taken mountains of abuse from track to drag with no issues. There must be some difference?

Is it simply sump design and oil return?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Question for ye while ye are discussing the rb engine, at what stage would a person start to encounter un-reliability (talking about mods wise / upping the boost etc ) and what normally would be the first to give up in an rb engine ? (hope ye understand my question)


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

shane, from what i understand :nervous: its normally down to lack of oil. Either oil stuck in the head and not returning down to the sump/crank etc. Or from oil surge where the sump pickup is sucking oil. 


But my whole point to this thread is to be told different or another fix maybe. As you know, supras dont suffer from this problem. 


The faster your car, i.e the more force of the oil be shoved backwards the more likely you will have trouble with a RB. There are ways around this by fitting an accusump, head drains, extended sumps etc.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I think the 2JZ engine just have a "easier" life when compare to a RB26.

The 2JZ have longer stroke, so they don't rev as much. Rev is what kill the RB26 alot of time as their oil pump isn't the most reliable setup.

The Supra is also RWD so they end up spinning their wheels forever... where the RB26 in a GTR is 4WD, so they end up blowing diff and cracking sumps...


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Is this what i have to look forward to when i bring my gtr on the road lol


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Nocturnal said:


> I think the 2JZ engine just have a "easier" life when compare to a RB26.
> 
> The 2JZ have longer stroke, so they don't rev as much. Rev is what kill the RB26 alot of time as their oil pump isn't the most reliable setup.
> 
> The Supra is also RWD so they end up spinning their wheels forever... where the RB26 in a GTR is 4WD, so they end up blowing diff and cracking sumps...


spot on i rekon

revs kill rbs, traction kills boxes...

how high do 2jz revs neway?


----------



## layinglow (Nov 23, 2008)

*weak or not.*



mattysupra said:


> I have been a member for a while now and i own a 34 gtr. I also have a supra tt.
> 
> From what i understand the RB26 is not the most reliable engine out there.
> 
> ...


A few people may not like this but,i asked abbey about engine reliability and was told an evos was stronger than the gtr,s,hence my nervous regard for high mileage cars.


----------



## blacktopassasin (Oct 2, 2009)

I have seen 9-9.5k rpm on a built motor for the supra


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

blacktopassasin said:


> I have seen 9-9.5k rpm on a built motor for the supra


...And what was GTR700 pulling on his RB27 13,000rpm?


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

blacktopassasin said:


> I have seen 9-9.5k rpm on a built motor for the supra


wat bout rev limit for stocker 2jz? 7k?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

godzirra said:


> wat bout rev limit for stocker 2jz? 7k?


I think that they might be 6,500 but I'm sure a Supra type can confirm.


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

mattysupra said:


> Really? How come shane? I was thinking of changing mine to ttc mod or whatever they call it! You know where both turbos are running together. Its not the same as a skyline as the turbos are different size to each other etc.
> 
> Personally i love the way the skyline produces the power.
> 
> Are you driving your skyline now then shane?



Both turbos are exactly the same size. The Toyota has a stiffer block, heavier and stiffer crank, and is lower revving. It has very good port shapes in the head and a favourable rod length to stroke ratio. It's a much more modern engine. It doesn't have multiple throttle bodies though, nor the crank main cap come girdle set up, but seeing how rigid the block is it seems fine with normal main caps.

TTC mod puts undue strain on the second turbo as it isn't pre spooled. It's a 100% retrograde step that just undoes all the development Toyota put into a superb sequential system, and is mainly run by people who can't diagnose and fix a faulty sequential control set up.


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

Cris said:


> I think that they might be 6,500 but I'm sure a Supra type can confirm.



I work on a vast number of Supras and 1JZ and 2JZ engines. I wouldn't want to take a stock 2JZ-GTE over 7250 RPM myself. And in stock form there's no point in revving them much beyond 6750 anyway as the turbos have run out of breath, as have the cams.


----------



## habahaba (Nov 2, 2006)

I think that 2JZ is newer design than RB26, Toyota has had more knowledge while designing this engine.
2JZ-GTE stock motor can handle 700-800bhp reliable with supporting mods(turbo, ecu, fuel), with RB26 you need obviously lots of modifications to run that sort of bhp reliable.


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

2jz stock revlimit 6800rpm. Stock headgear 7500rpm safe, 8000rpm pushing it according to what i found on supraforums.
Springs and retainers and you can run 8-8500rpm "safe"...

A simplyfied formula for average pistonspeed in m/sek = stroke X rpm / 30000
2jz std bore & stroke 86 x 86mm

2jz 86mm X 8000rpm / 30000 = 22.93m/sek
rb26 73.7 X 8000rpm / 30000 = 19,65m/sek

Still the rb26 has problems with oil surge, spun bearings and so on...
So probably the 2jz has a more stable construction (wider bearings, thicker block construction and so on?!) and better oil ways/sump.

I ran my r32gtr for 10000km one summer with 2530's @ 1,2bar making 440whp and revlimit set at 8200rpm no problems at all.
This past summer i did like 500km with a big singel maing 600whp @ 1,8bar and revlimit set at 8500rpm then i spun a rod bearing (extended sump, jun pump and so on)....
And there is just as many standard rb's that have spun bearings as modded one's so you cant blame it all at the mecanics either


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Chris Wilson said:


> Both turbos are exactly the same size.
> 
> Im confused chris, the supra uses two different sized turbos dont it?
> 
> They defo look a different size when there sat on the work bench next to each other also. or maybe not! LOL, i will have to measure a set .


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

No, both exactly the same size, different "wastegate" arrangements. One's a wastegate in the accepted sense, one's an exhaust gas bypass valve. If they were different sizes one would try and back flow through the other. The only way to have differently sized turbos is by compound turbocharging, as on some big diesels.

Another common mistake is people thinking the UK / USA / European market cars have bigger turbos. They actually have LESS air flow than the ceramic Jap market ones.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

The 2JZ heads don't flow no where near as good as the rb26 heads.


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

Having had both in stock form on a Superflow bench the results showed the opposite. The exhaust flow on the Nissan was pretty bad in fact.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Same here but the rb head was beter as it had bigger valves standard and on the 2JZ head 1/6 exhaust ports flow bad and this was all tested on a superflow bench. and i no abount rb exhaust ports.


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Going to swap an RB26 into my 260Z but I'm really worried about reliability from the RB, all I ever read is about them failing (seems like a crap design really) Trying to decide whether I'd be better to go with a 2JZ


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

EF Ian said:


> Going to swap an RB26 into my 260Z but I'm really worried about reliability from the RB, all I ever read is about them failing (seems like a crap design really) Trying to decide whether I'd be better to go with a 2JZ


If you get a good one and look after it then it will be fine.

The only reason you here people saying they break is there not going to come on here saying the car is fine every week.


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

That is a good point, but you do hear of a lot of problems, if it was totally reliable then you would only get the odd few problems. Still if you address all the areas that cause problems then it should be ok, expensive though,


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

IMO! 
and ive build both high hp rb26 and 2jz

if there are both build properly, the difference aint that big, the supra has 0.4 liter advantage over the rb26.

However if i were to choose between a stock rb26 long block vs 2jz, i would take the 2jz
the oilpump design is way better, and the stock pistons are actually quite good and Again, 0.4 l advantage..


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

The 2JZ runs a CAS behind the Crank Pulley

Where as the RB26 uses it in the CAM.

Obviously with much R&D.. the likes of RK/MGT and other Tuners are moving away from CAS to Trigger kits due to the original CAS system being unreliable.. which is Possibly 1 of the causes of Bottom End Failure.

And as you mentioned the Rb26 is 400cc less, = more strain/rev and then the whole weight issues to get it going... so there is more strain on the Crank and Bearings!

If you were to have it like for like.. e.g RB30 (with Trigger Kit) vs 2JZ then there wouldn't be much difference in terms of Reliability.:bowdown1:


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Couldn't agree more, however, there is another angle on this that people may have not considered and that is this.

The standard 2JZ engine can handle 800bhp with no internal mods required and therefore it would follow that the majority of owners have not needed to open up their engines. 

The RB26 on the other hand, needs internal mods to be reliable above 550bhp and unfortunately the cost of these mods is expensive, which will ultimately lead to many owners using used parts, cutting corners, diy jobs, getting their mate to do it, using Joe bloggs garage down the road and hence, increased engine failures!

On Matty's point as to why GTR's are worth more than Supras, it is all about beauty. GTR's have timeless appeal, whereas the Supra is very much a 90's car, which looks more at home on the film sets of Batman. Sorry!

By the way my RB26 has been fine for approx 3yrs / 6k miles with various turbo set ups and boost levels, but then it was built by Ron . I will kick myself if it spins a bearing then next time I use it! Lol.



D-Ranged said:


> If you get a good one and look after it then it will be fine.
> 
> The only reason you here people saying they break is there not going to come on here saying the car is fine every week.


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

That would account for failures of high hp engines but not lower hp setups then, need to have a look and see how many of the failures have been with low hp setups, might not have been that many.

I disagree about the beauty thing, I think the supra looks equally as good as a GTR, as long as it doesn't have a stupid bodykit, some nice wheels and a bit lower and they look great. 




Don't really have much idea about setting up a 2JZ (manifolds, turbos, extra parts needed) so before deciding on engine choice I'll do some research.


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

The standard 2JZ engine can handle 800bhp with no internal mods required and therefore it would follow that the majority of owners have not needed to open up their engines....


LOL! im gonna call bullshit on that one, perhaps in america were 1000 bhp is around 600 were i come from...

i would love to one day purchace a 2jz smallblok, stik a nice head on it, and simply see how mutch power the buttom will handle


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

After initially reading this thread, I was very interested in the 2JZ engine and did a bit of research and the 800bhp figure would appear to be true, as there are many 700+ bhp standard engines out there.

Dave Ropers Supra | Garage Whifbitz



RonniNielsen said:


> The standard 2JZ engine can handle 800bhp with no internal mods required and therefore it would follow that the majority of owners have not needed to open up their engines....
> 
> 
> LOL! im gonna call bullshit on that one, perhaps in america were 1000 bhp is around 600 were i come from...
> ...


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Although I really like the retro look of the 32 it isnt the looks that make it worth more its the drive. 

I have a completely stock 32 gtr. Now it does have new suspension but the drive and feel of the car is just on a different level to any supra Ive ever driven and I have driven a few.

So yes the jz is stronger and quite possibly that does make it a better engine but it doesnt make the supra a better car.


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

Natbrat300 said:


> After initially reading this thread, I was very interested in the 2JZ engine and did a bit of research and the 800bhp figure would appear to be true, as there are many 700+ bhp standard engines out there.
> 
> Dave Ropers Supra | Garage Whifbitz


Since when did 700 become the same as 800?

I would like some reliable information from a trusted source


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Let's get one thing straight, I am not a Supra fan or trying to sing their praises, so why don't you start being a little more polite.

It would obviously follow that if one of the UK top Supra tuners was prepared to push a stock engine to 720bhp, that it was well within the safe limit. Just like most RB26 tuners would not go near 620bhp, because the obvious would happen.

If you want a more trusted source, why don't you go and find it yourself or is that beyond your intelligence, which appears to be the case by your childish inability to communicate without resorting to sarcastic and abusive language.



RonniNielsen said:


> Since when did 700 become the same as 800?
> 
> I would like some reliable information from a trusted source


----------



## Krister (Jan 2, 2006)

RonniNielsen said:


> The standard 2JZ engine can handle 800bhp with no internal mods required and therefore it would follow that the majority of owners have not needed to open up their engines....
> 
> 
> LOL! im gonna call bullshit on that one, perhaps in america were 1000 bhp is around 600 were i come from...
> ...



I ran my stock Supra engine with almost 200k km on the clock for 800hp for two years. Un-opened and the only thing that was changed was the cams and springs/retainers. I also ran it hard, did standing mile events, 10 second quarter miles etc.. I however had a friend who threw a rod from his stock 2JZ at 740hp. So past 700hp it's a gamble and risky but it's been done several times. I'm in scandinavia, so no Yank hp figures here.

The 2JZ is far more reliable than the RB26. The 2JZ doesnt suffer from any weak spots like the RB26, oil pump, oil backing up to the head, narrow collars etc.. The 2JZ with built internals is virtually bomb proof, where on an RB26 can still suffer from oiling problems, even with a 1000+ Euro oil pump. FYI, everyone in the Supra community uses the stock Toyota oil pump that cost under 300 Euro.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

The trouble is there's a lot of RB engines out there that are not built right and these are the ones that break and then blame it on the engine, the oil clearances on the shells is where the problem start with the wrong clearance the pump has to work a lot harder.


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

I build and rebuild a lot of 2JZ-GTE engines, and they too have issues if done wrong. The oil pump leakage drain in the pump is too small, a worn pump causes front seal issues. They suffer premature crank front seal lip wear resulting in grooved crank noses, too. Hard to find original front turbos without turbine housing cracks. Great engines, but all engines have their foibles. RB26DETT has multiple throttle bodies, a BIG plus for snappy throttle response. +'s and -'s for each....


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Chris Wilson said:


> RB26DETT has multiple throttle bodies....


AFAIK Nissan is the only company to do this with turbocharged engines. The SR20DET from the GTiR had a similar set-up.

I wonder if BMW will go down this route with the future turbocharged 'M' engines.


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

Krister said:


> I ran my stock Supra engine with almost 200k km on the clock for 800hp for two years. Un-opened and the only thing that was changed was the cams and springs/retainers. I also ran it hard, did standing mile events, 10 second quarter miles etc.. I however had a friend who threw a rod from his stock 2JZ at 740hp. So past 700hp it's a gamble and risky but it's been done several times. I'm in scandinavia, so no Yank hp figures here.
> 
> The 2JZ is far more reliable than the RB26. The 2JZ doesnt suffer from any weak spots like the RB26, oil pump, oil backing up to the head, narrow collars etc.. The 2JZ with built internals is virtually bomb proof, where on an RB26 can still suffer from oiling problems, even with a 1000+ Euro oil pump. FYI, everyone in the Supra community uses the stock Toyota oil pump that cost under 300 Euro.



I agree that the stock 2jz is better than a stock rb26

when built, i woulden choose one engine over the other.


----------



## Ares (Jul 9, 2013)

Makes for interesting reading...

I've had a few discussions about Toyota's reliability over the years and the consensus is the same; people simply don't get how reliable Toyota's are UNTIL they've owned one of them.

I guess for me, the 4A-GE is as good an example than the 2JZ, simply because it demonstrates Toyota's philosophy of;
"Let's over engineer the c**p outta this" 
I've had a silver and black top 4A-GE powered corolla coupe as a work and back car for years and though from time to time they get grumpy, they just seem to say:
"Oi - i'm gonna keep running, but please do the cam belt at some point..."

I've read so many examples of the 2JZ's reliability, but none struck me more than this one;

1994 Toyota Supra RZ ***8211; Veteran Warrior ***8211; 159 Performance Car

Pretty much the perfect Supra imho...
Though there's always this too;

1993 Toyota Supra ***8211; Design Tweaks ***8211; 163 Performance Car


----------



## BaKaJin (Aug 27, 2012)

I own both cars right now and my stock-block 2JZ running T88-34D @ 1.8bar all day without any problems. The RB26 on the other hand, was blown up by the previous owner. Changed the oil pump and been driving it very hard since then (2 1/2 years) and never had any problem with it.


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

1.8 bar on a stock block sounds cool, they knew how to build them for sure. Also good to hear that you've had no problems from your RB.

I've just bought an RB so I hope I haven't made a bad choice not going with a 2JZ


----------



## Kango_V (Jun 24, 2005)

Been running my RB30 (~700bhp) for over a year now and given it some thrashing. Never revved past 7K though, and it's been reliable so far (I've done it now lol). Max boost at 1.5.

I'd love to drive an 800hp Supra though. I bet that's insane.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

Natbrat300 said:


> On Matty's point as to why GTR's are worth more than Supras, it is all about beauty. GTR's have timeless appeal, whereas the Supra is very much a 90's car, which looks more at home on the film sets of Batman. Sorry!





EF Ian said:


> I disagree about the beauty thing, I think the supra looks equally as good as a GTR, as long as it doesn't have a stupid bodykit, some nice wheels and a bit lower and they look great.


I'd like to add that one major reason the GT-R line has always been more popular thus costing a lot more than the supra is... because of the GT-R's motor sports history w/c has feats and records unbroken to this date. Facts will tell it's simply the most successful JDM sportscar blood line in motor sports. Well I think you guys already about those stuff like it being banned to compete, number of consecutive wins, lap times, 0-300 km time, fastest 4wd in 1/4 mile, most championship in JGTC/ GT500, etc. etc. And still continuing now with the R35.  The Supra or any other sportscars could only dream of such feats. You can ask any Japanese car enthusiast on this comparison and he'll most likely tell the same thing. Its like their most iconic car.

Oh another thing that appeals the GT-R to people compared to the Supra is its versatility. Thanks to its ATTESA 4wd. As one owner of both cars said before- "Driving the GT-R in the rain is like driving the Supra on dry."

But when you compare engine to engine only, the 2jz has edge on displacement stock, more torquey. But the RB26 has ITBs and revs higher. As CRD of Australia would say when modified that's where the RB26 becomes leader of the inline 6s especially with its good drivetrain platform. Engine and aftermarket parts have been known to be pricey though compared to other JDM sportscars. While 2Jzs are cheaper, and more cheaper to build as well.

At the end of the day both cars are great on their own right both has + /-. Reliability issues are just being blown out of proportions sometimes. Late BNR32 engines have the wide crank collar already FYI. Oh and any 1990 engine can just do so much trashing here and there nowadays w/o the proper TLC. Oh Ef Ian, if your going to pick R engine maybe you can get the its transmission as well.


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

I would say the supra is stronger. But gtr engine is awesome


----------



## ElishaXo (Jul 26, 2015)

What hurts the rb motors is the failure of the oil pump, they've made aftermarket ones that were taken from the 2jz design. They have splines instead of straight installation. Someone mentioned it earlier in this discussion that the problem was from a lack of oil to the crank and bearings, so the improved oil pump would probably solve that issue.


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a Supra, an R32 and R34. I've had my Supra since it was stock and have since modified it into the 700whp range. My R32 started stock, but it's a Nismo so it's on larger turbos. The R34 started with basic bolt-ons.

The Supra is a luxury GT car. It has very comfortable stock suspension, luxurious seats, and a very interesting power delivery from the sequential stock twins. The brakes are absolutely insane, but the general appeal of the car was luxury performance.

The Skyline is a race car... it's set up for the track with the suspension softened for sales. The power delivery feels strangely anemic compared to the stock Supra setup. That said, it's a much higher-revving power band despite the redline only being 750RPM higher. The appeal of the Skyline was very much that it was a race car for the street.

Obviously you can turn a Supra into a brilliant track car, and you can turn the Skyline into a brilliant drag car. But out of the box... the Supra is a very powerful sports luxury GT, and the Skyline is a very well-balanced and technically impressive track car. Different goals.

With all of that said, the motors.

The RB26 is a great motor. It can make tons of power with the right modifications, and it breathes well so you end up with a nice wide power band in the high rev range. But the motor isn't ready for it right out of the box. You've got oiling issues, spark issues, and piston/rod strength "issues". The quotes are important, since those only reveal themselves when you push the motor "too far".

The 2JZ is something entirely different. It's capable of astonishing power and torque with no problems. Want to make 800hp? No problem, don't change anything. No oiling issues, no spark issues, no strength issues, and no head issues. That's what's so amazing about the motor to me. You were a downpipe away from beating every Ferrari on the road when it was new, and all it takes to get in the 800hp range is a big-ass turbo and some fuel. You define your power band by the turbo you put on the side.

I've seen people break 1,000hp on the stock bottom end. It was done to prove a point [I.E. it wouldn't have been reliable], but it's still possible.

The power output and soft suspension of the Supra made it appeal to the drag racing crowd. That's not my thing, but it's obvious why it went that way.

I view my Supra in the same way I'd view an Aston Martin. It's my baby, it's insanely gorgeous to me, and I spend most of my time in it cruising on the PCH with the targa top off. The Supra is about its motor, and its shape.

I view my Skyline as a track car with a full interior. It's awesome, just in a very different way. The Skyline is about its drivetrain, and its chassis.

TL;DR - Supra guys show you their timeslips, Skyline guys show you their lap timer.


----------



## Bluzzer (Sep 28, 2014)

I talked to someone here in Denmark who was using his Supra Mk4 for drift. It was stock buttom and top with only a single turbo. Producing 500-600 hp. It has been running for 3 years now week after week. It handled a lot of abuse!!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I dont think the RB26 is a chocolate teapot as some people make it out to be. All engines have their flaws and some get exposed when amateurs in their sheds and badly skilled tuners/ mappers take to it and make a hash of the build , mapping and machining process. 

Buy a Nismo or Tomei or Mines built engine or one built by a professional and skilled engine builder with their own mapped ecu and you can be sure the engine will last and give trouble free running.


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

FRRACER said:


> Buy a Nismo or Tomei or Mines built engine or one built by a professional and skilled engine builder with their own mapped ecu and you can be sure the engine will last and give trouble free running.


True, but that's true of almost any kind of motor built by a reputable and experienced tuner. Want a 1000hp Honda motor? No problem, call a reputable Honda builder. Want a high-power, high-revving 4G63? EJ25? LS3? The same applies. 

The RB26 is obviously not a bad motor. It's also not fragile. Both the RB26 and 2JZ are both epic, world-beating motors. But compared directly? To me the 2JZ has the lead.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Hit and miss with a jack of all trade garage!


----------



## BigKriss (Sep 14, 2012)

Talk of resurrecting the dead !


----------

